# To install JBoss GA 7.0



## philo_neo (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi,

I used J_B_oss 7.0 under many OS, for example *W*indows, *L*inux _RPM_ and .deb pac*k*ages. I wonder if J_B_oss run_s_ under FreeBSD 10. _When_ I do `jar -xvf jbdevstudio-product-eap-universal-7.0.0.GA-v20130720-0044-B364` the extra*c*ting archive work_s_ normal*l*y and finishe_s_ wit*h*out errors but after _that_, what can *I* do?







Regards
Philippe


----------



## trh411 (Mar 17, 2014)

Why not install java/jboss as a package or build from ports rather than mess with a jar file.


----------

